# Help needed to identify this generator



## MercerMike (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello all, Got this generator from a guy I work with who found it in a house he just bought, he didn't want it so he gave it to me to "monkey" with. I cannot find anywhere on this piece who made it, I did find a tag under the engine cover that has Yongkang Apollo Motive Force Industrial Co., 196CC, Family Name6yams 1961st-em, and on the side of the engine I found APL2006C12192438 on it. I would like to find out who made it and then try to find a manual for it. It has not run in a long time and I would like to try and fix it up. Has 3800 on the front and 3000/3500 watts also on front panel. Any help will be greatly appreciated, Thanks to you all, Mike


----------

